# canning pressure question



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Can foods be canned at higher pressure than what is specified on the recipe?

I may be canning some suckers soon and my pressure regulator is for 15 psi but the recipe is for 10 psi.

I tried to buy an adjustable regulator today but couldn't find one except online. It's ordered but won't be here until Friday and I'm hoping to get some fish today.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Yep - it's fine. If you have a weighted gauge & you are at a high enough elevation to need to can above 10 lbs, you need to go to 15 lbs.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

fishhead said:


> Can foods be canned at higher pressure than what is specified on the recipe?


I can everything at 15psi. It's easier than changing the weighted topper.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Does the higher pressure/temp do anything bad to the food?

I only got 3 fish before I trashed my spear so I'm just going to freeze them until I can get some more. By then my new regulator will be here.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

Nothing major. Vegetables get a tad overdone, but I don't think there would be any noticeable problem with fish. But then, I've never canned fish - I judging by what I know of commercially canned fish.


----------



## rancher1913 (Dec 5, 2008)

Ive canned stuff at 10 lbs pressure (while in KS), and at 15 lbs pressure (while in Co). I can't tell a difference

Moldy


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Rancher1913, the reason you couldn't tell the difference is because, in Colorado, it takes 15 lbs. of pressure to do what only 10 lbs. of pressure will do in Kansas.

Fishead, if your pressure "canner" only has a 15 lb. weight, are you sure it's not a pressure "cooker"? How many pint jars does it hold? If it only holds 4-5, then it's a pressure cooker and some adjustments will need to be made to your canning process. because they are so much smaller than pressure "canners". I would bring the heat up at a lower setting in order for the pressure to equalize inside and outside the jars. Instead of putting the pot on the burner and have it set to "hi" or "Med-hi', which would bring the pressure up quickly, try starting it out at "med". It will take a little longer to come to pressure, but will allow the pressure to equalize more evenly in the jars. Same thing at the end of cooking, turn the burner off, and if it's an electric burner, leave the pot on the burner until the burner has lost it's heat. This will allow the pressure to drop more slowly in the pot. If it's a gas burner, remove the pot and wrap the lower section of the pot with a towel to slow down the pressure drop. The small presure cookers drop the pressure too quickly and can result in liquid leaking from the jars.


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

suitcase_sally said:


> If it only holds 4-5, then it's a pressure cooker and some adjustments will need to be made to your canning process. because they are so much smaller than pressure "canners".


If it's a pressure cooker, not a canner, no adjustments will make it safe. It'll be a crap shoot no matter what is adjusted. The only fix is getting a pressure canner.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I disagree. My 6 qt. Presto pressure cooker has canning directions in the owners manual and that's what I used for canning for the first 8 years of my canning career.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I was wondering about the cooling process since I've heard people talk about liquid leaking out and ruining the seal. Am I correct that leakage happens because the canner cools faster than the liquid in the jar?

It's a 23 qt Presto pressure canner model 01781.

That brings up another question. The new adjustable pressure regulator I bought didn't have that model listed for compatibility but people in the comments section said that's the canner they had. Will it work on mine?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Here' the regulator info.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HMBVQ8/ref=oss_product

Â·	Presto 50332 Canner Pressure Regulator Fits Presto Pressure Canner models: 01/C22, 01/C17, 01/C13, 171003, 174001, 171001, 171002, 0174510, 177001, 02/CAA12H, 02/CAA16H, 02/CAA20H


----------



## Bonnie L (May 11, 2002)

If a pressure cooker holds at least 4 quart jars, it is considered safe to can in. My old canner held 4 quart jars, which is one reason I got a bigger one. 

Canning in smaller pressure cookers is not recommended. This link will explain:

http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/nchfp/factsheets/pressurecookers.html


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I looked at the manual at that website and I'm not sure if that regulator will work or not. I would contact Presto at 715-839-2209 (8 a.m. - 4:30 p.m. Central time) or [email protected] and find out from the horses mouth.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Will do. Thanks!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I contacted Presto and they do not recommend any pressure regulator except the 15 psi regulator that comes with the canner. Any other pressures are regulated by watching the pressure gauge and adjusting the burner.

Since I've already paid for the new regulator I'll use it and watch the pressure gauge to be sure it works.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Actually, Fishhead, that's what I picked up from that web site also. It says you use the heat to regulate the pressure. Well, way back last summer, one of the other posters on this forum said something about regulating pressure with heat, and I (in all my know-it-all-knowledge) thought that was "nuts", but now I know why the Presto has a gauge AND a weight. I guess that's another reason I prefer the Mirror with the round weight with the three holes like this one:

http://www.pressurecooker-outlet.com/mirroregulators.htm

- you just pick the one you want, 5-10-15, slap that puppy on the canner and you're good to go. The manual says you don't even have to vent the canner for 10 minutes like other canners. Just put the weight on and when it jiggles, it's vented.

You are right in that you could put your weight on the canner and see if the gauge holds at 10 lbs when it's set to that setting.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I just remember the last time I canned the pressure went up.....then it went down.....then it went up....then it went down.... About drove me nuts because I didn't know how close it had to stay to the correct pressure.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I would say within 2 lbs. and it would be better to have it on the high side. Practice with some water.

BTW, the burner (if it's electric) cycles on and off and could cause the fluctuations. Also, everytime the weight jiggles and lets out a little steam, the pressure drops. It's never going to be dead-on.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

We are confusing some terms here and I don't know if straigtening them out will help or not but I will try.

The Presto comes with a gauge and a counter-weight (not a pressure regulator). That counter-weight is set to jiggle at 15.7 lbs. and is a safety valve. It is not a weight nor is it a pressure regulator and it is not used as a weight when canning. When using it you go by the gauge, not the counter-weight and you adjust your heat source accordingly to maintain the pressure per the gauge at or slightly above the amt. called for in the recipe instructions. So if your recipe called for 10 lbs. set the heat to maintain the gauge at 11-12 lbs.

Presto sells a separate pressure regular but it is a valve that is part of the cooker itself, not a separate piece and it only comes on and fits the older models of canners, not the 23 quart.

Presto also makes and sells (but can't seem to get the phone employees educated to talk about) a 3 piece weight set which has been discussed here in great detail in other threads and is part number 50332. This 3 piece weight set as Sally said is 5-10-15 lbs adjustable by adding and removing rings to it and it replaces the counter-weight that comes on the cooker. When using it you ignore the gauge and adjust the heat source to make whichever weight you are using to jiggle at a steady but slow, consistent rate.

So to answer your original question,


> I may be canning some suckers soon and my pressure regulator is for 15 psi but the recipe is for 10 psi.


while there is no problem with processing at a higher pressure other than more mushy food, you don't need to do so. Your canner has a gauge and that is what you go by. Your counter-weight - what you called your pressure regulator - is just a safety device, not a processing tool.

Does this help or only make things worse?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I just remember the last time I canned the pressure went up.....then it went down.....then it went up....then it went down.... About drove me nuts because I didn't know how close it had to stay to the correct pressure.
> __________________


That is due to fluctuation in heat levels - playing with the stove knob too much is the usual cause.  Not only does it cause liquids to siphon out of the jars but _may_ result is underprocessed and so unsafe foods.

But please do note that the guidelines stipulate that if your pressure falls below the recommended levels you have to start you timing of the process over from the beginning. To avoid this problem try bringing up to pressure more slowly and once the guage read 11 lbs. (assuming you are using 10 lbs.) just leave it there. Slightly higher pressure is no problem. Lower pressure is.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

judylou said:


> Presto also makes and sells (but can't seem to get the phone employees educated to talk about) a 3 piece weight set which has been discussed here in great detail in other threads and is part number 50332.


That's the one I ordered and that's the one I asked the Presto rep about but for some reason they couldn't answer my question if it was compatible with my 23 qt canner. Strange that they would sell a product and not be able to acknowledge it.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think I'll make a test run with just water as Sally suggested.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Judylou, that was an excellent explanation and great information! Thank you for posting it.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> but for some reason they couldn't answer my question if it was compatible with my 23 qt canner.


Yes, that is a chronic problem we have with them and can't seem to get it resolved with management. That's one reason why we usually recommend alternative sources for part 50332 simply to avoid that problem. But it does work with your canner. I have the same model and have used the 3 piece weight set on it for 3 years now with no problems at all and it makes things SO much easier. Once you get a nice steady jiggle going - about the speed that one can normally say jiggle, jiggle, jiggle  - you know you are at 10.5 lbs and right where you need to be.

But as Sally recommended dry runs with water is always a good way to get accustomed to using your PC - it does take practice to control the heat levels. And adding a bit of food coloring to the water makes it easy to see if any siphoning happened too. Once you get a couple of runs under your belt with even pressure and no colored water in the pot, mark your stove knob for the ideal location. 

PS: Thanks Sally!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Now all I need are the suckers. Here fishy fishy!


----------

